# Lower power amp hits harder?



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok. In my daily I have two Earthquake Magma's ( 400 RMS ) and they have been powered by a older crunch amp that I had laying around ( Drive series DS-4002 800 watts 2 Channels ).

Ok i went to test a amp my cousen had sitting around he thought it was no good. it was a Sony XM-604EQX. I put it on the same speakers the magma's and they seemed to beat alot harder with that amp. Although the amp is suppost to be a 60 watt by 4 channel ( Or so I am told by a site I just checked. of course I dont have alot of paperwork on this amp. just the model number ). Both amps have 40 amp fuses as well. can anyone give any input on how this can be? well besides saying the crunch is garbage lol.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

crunch is garbage?...lol
seriously though, that crunch is prolly over rated even worse than that sony.....


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah I couldnt believe the diffrence. I was expecting that little 60 watts to barely move the Quakes. but it pounded them. I was wondering how can a "60 x 4" hit harder then a "400 x 2" expecialy when you are only using two channels of the 4 channel amp. It made me a believer.

Trust not the tag.... Trust not the maker... Trust yor own ears and the streets. Because none of us are getting a check to call a piece of $h!t something other then what it is.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Assassyn_@Jun 26 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Yeah I couldnt believe the diffrence. I was expecting that little 60 watts to barely move the Quakes. but it pounded them. I was wondering how can a "60 x 4" hit harder then a "400 x 2" expecialy when you are only using two channels of the 4 channel amp. It made me a believer.
> 
> Trust not the tag.... Trust not the maker... Trust yor own ears and the streets. Because none of us are getting a check to call a piece of $h!t something other then what it is.
> [snapback]3324301[/snapback]​*


easy, the 400 watt amp is prolly listing its max power, sony at leasts lists rms power....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

neither of them were doing more the 500 watts


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Crunch DS-4002 Power Ratings 400 x 2 watts @ 4 ohms
This is the cheaper line of Crunch amps, but still fairly stout for the price...

Sony XM-604EQX Power Ratings 60 x 4 - 120 x 2

I'm willing to bet ohm load came in to play here for the Sony to be louder than the crunch...

Who knows, I wasn't there and I don't know what I'm talking about... :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 26 2005, 09:00 PM
> *neither of them were doing more the 500 watts
> [snapback]3324355[/snapback]​*


but one wasn't putting out even half of the power it said it would......


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 26 2005, 11:12 PM
> *but one wasn't putting out even half of the power it said it would......
> [snapback]3324683[/snapback]​*


well no shit


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah something definetly is up with these. the ohms were the same on both amps. all i did is take the bridged wires from one and placed them bridged on the other. Perhaps the Crunch was just past its prime. I know it wont take a 1ohm load for nothing. ( Fuse pops instantly ) and i did notice that the sony amp got hot pretty quickly but from what I can find thats normal for them.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Assassyn_@Jun 27 2005, 05:25 AM
> *Yeah something definetly is up with these. the ohms were the same on both amps. all i did is take the bridged wires from one and placed them bridged on the other.
> [snapback]3326088[/snapback]​*


These statements are directly contradictory. Assuming 4Ohm SVC subs: if you ran the Sony amp as a 2-channel then you were running the equivalent of 2 ohm stereo x 2.
2Ohm stereo = 4 ohm mono
1Ohm stereo = 2 ohm mono


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Power ratings DO NOT make an amp better, as you've displayed. Neither amp is doing rated power, but they are likely doing near the same power given similar conditions. I think you may have had amp settings not exactly equal between the amps, like one of them turned down below its prime. 

There are a number of things that could have made the difference, but its not like either are high quality amps to say power did it.


----------

